# 15ptbuck



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Here are a few pictures of a central Ohio buck my buddy shot. He shot it Wednesday of gun season. He had seen it during bow season, but no shot until gun season.
Each base has a circumference of approx. 6". G2's are 11.75" and 12" (rough estimate). The mass on this buck is spectacular.
ski


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats an awesome buck!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

What a buck! I'd of shat myself if I'd seen that coming thru the woods towards me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i guess you could put that on the wall.lol.wow, that baby's huge.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice, that is the buck of a lifetime.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i think i would have let him go a year or two!!!  lol!! way to go!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Great deer.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow yea thats a wallhanger, awesome deer, thats what i want to find, i got to start letting some of these 9ptrs go, but its really hard to do that when hes under your stand haha


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Your buddy shot a WHOPPER!!!! Congratulations to him.

CG


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yup, good example of what can happen when you pass up on the average buck... 

What did that big boy score?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> Yup, good example of what can happen when you pass up on the average buck...
> 
> What did that big boy score?


hey ky fisherman, my moms got a little farm down there in greenup county, i used to hunt alot down there, any good bucks taken there this year, last time i hunted there it was brutal with all the trees down from that ice storm..all the hills and hollers i hunted years ago were so much different, but i figured in a couple years after that storm, with it being that thick it would produce some monster bucks


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! Congratulations to your buddy.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Danshady said:


> hey ky fisherman, my moms got a little farm down there in greenup county, i used to hunt alot down there, any good bucks taken there this year, last time i hunted there it was brutal with all the trees down from that ice storm..all the hills and hollers i hunted years ago were so much different, but i figured in a couple years after that storm, with it being that thick it would produce some monster bucks


just really depends on the particular area, like here where i hunt we have a lot of deer in the 110-120 range, and a few bigger than that. saw one this year that was at least 160's.... a lot of deer were taken around here that were very good. a neighboring farm had 2 125 class bucks killed, a 161 and a 168.. so they are here yea... i passed up a lot of 120's waiting for something bigger


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a great buck! Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

My buddy got it green scored and it was between 185-187 without deductions. Not sure how much in deductions he will have. He said he picked up alot on the circum. (thickness). Both circumferences at the base were 5 6/8"
ski


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic buck! Congrats to your buddy.


----------

